# Gold Rush camp finds



## DanielinAk (May 15, 2017)

Did some more exploring and found a few bottles. Even dug a few broken embossed ones. Crazy that one was from New York and one from Baltimore.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2017)

Cool, So the snow has melted in Alaska? LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 15, 2017)

Pretty much. Ground is still somewhat frozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 16, 2017)

Cool stuff!


----------



## botlguy (May 16, 2017)

Neat finds, thanks for sharing.
Jim S.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 16, 2017)

Thanks fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumpdiver (May 16, 2017)

Looks like somebody was doing some celebrating by the beer and steak sauce bottles. Being an old gold rush camp I'd be grabing my metal detector to see if they forgot where they put their poke.  Happy digs.. DD


----------



## DanielinAk (May 16, 2017)

Dumpdiver said:


> Looks like somebody was doing some celebrating by the beer and steak sauce bottles. Being an old gold rush camp I'd be grabing my metal detector to see if they forgot where they put their poke.  Happy digs.. DD







 The detectors always go with us as we hike into these areas. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumpdiver (May 16, 2017)

Cool! Good luck to you all and again... HAPPY DIGS


----------



## DanielinAk (May 16, 2017)

Dumpdiver said:


> Cool! Good luck to you all and again... HAPPY DIGS



Thanks brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

